# Critical Care with same day admit/discharge



## Gemini18 (Jul 21, 2010)

I thought this question was asked before, but I can't seem to find it -- Can you bill a critical care (99291) with a admit/discharge same day (99236)?  It does not seem to look right to me.

Please explain.  Thank you


----------



## Jagadish (Jul 21, 2010)

As per CPT, all the E/M services provided on the same DOS by the same provider gets bundled in to critical care codes. Also NCCI edits also does not allow coding both the services on the same DOS.


----------



## Gemini18 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Jagadish -

So I can just code the D/C then, since the patient came in for chest pain. It became more severe I think that's why the physician stated critical care (will check). The patient was discharged the same day.

I have never coded a charge like this (first time for everything, huh?!?).  Thank you again


----------

